# New barns we built.



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Here are pics of the two new barns we built. Thanks guys for all the helpful info I received from the questions I posted about buildings. The first one is 70x100x18. I wanted to be able to use the full width of the barn so I had four doors installed on the front. I also put two 20' wide doors on the sides so you can drive through it. It will be used for sq. bale storage and with whatever extra space we have left for equipment. We built the pad big enough so we have room to add machine storage on both sides hopefully in the next year or two. The second barn is 40x60x14 with a 15' lean to. I dont think I have a pic of it fully completed but you can get the general idea. That barn will be used for equipment. Just waiting for the ground to dry out after this rain we are getting now (3"-4"), then I'm going to order screenings for the floor.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice building, nice and high clearspan ceiling and the shed adds a great touch. I am sure you will enjoy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice sheds.A guy never has enough storage space.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I am envious. They look great. Who was the manufacturer?


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I am envious. They look great. Who was the manufacturer?


Here's the link to the website. It is the R-loc 26 gag.

R-Loc | Metal Roofing & Siding | Central States Manufacturing

A family friend has about 5 buildings from them and they love them. So that's who I went with. It was actually cheaper than going with wood. If you have any more questions just ask!


----------

